# bats in western australia



## jasminesandra (Feb 14, 2011)

i found a dead bat in a latern outside my house that was hanging from the patio. it was no larger than the palm of my hand. i live in Dunsborough, Western Australia. what species might it be? and are they common in this area?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe the Micro Bats are migrating further south too
Conservationist goes out to bat for tiny species - The West Australian


----------

